# Which OS fits you?



## PC Technology INC.

Just to know how many people uses what


----------



## dave597

used to run win98se, then win2k, now xp and xp-64 and linux when i have time.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

i would think XP is most common used here...


----------



## dave597

me too


----------



## Lorand

What about MacOS?


----------



## Pyotr

Personally, I wouldn't use a Mac if I got payed for it. They're awful.


----------



## Lorand

I know the feeling... I hate Macs too, but sometimes must work on them...


----------



## SlothX311

oh and by the way i love the option for 3.1 or DOS ^.....if anyone is still using DOS and 3.1 nowadays, i would have to:

A) smack them 
B) laugh really hard
C) cry
D) buy them a copy of Windows XP


----------



## red onion

I use XP Home and Suse 9.2 Pro.


----------



## Lorand

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> oh and by the way i love the option for 3.1 or DOS ^.....if anyone is still using DOS and 3.1 nowadays, i would have to:
> 
> A) smack them
> B) laugh really hard
> C) cry
> D) buy them a copy of Windows XP


How the heck do you install XP on an old 386 machine?
And there are a lot of useful programs that run on DOS. For example, you can make accounting and set up a POS at a small store even with a very old computer.
So don't laugh at people who can make money out of some obsolete equipment. But laugh at those who buy expensive computers just for some very very simple tasks that even a 286 computer could handle...


----------



## TheChef

I use XP, XP-64, and am switching from Mandrake 10.1 to Slackware 10.1.


----------



## OS Dragon

I use * Windows XP Home edition * but I'd love to use *Linux SuSe v9.1 *in my next machine. I recon that if you could get  Suse Linux v9.1 and Windows XP Pro on a machine (not saying that you can't) you could get a lot out of it, Programmign wise


----------



## SFR

Lorand said:
			
		

> I know the feeling... I hate Macs too, but sometimes must work on them...


 

All this MAC bashing.. lol ...just spend a moment and use MAC OS X v10.3 Panther and you will never go back to a PC or Windows (other than for your job)...

(remember this is coming from someone who bashed Macs just like all of you... until I stopping thinking of 80's Macs and started using new ones.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> oh and by the way i love the option for 3.1 or DOS ^.....if anyone is still using DOS and 3.1 nowadays, i would have to:
> 
> A) smack them
> B) laugh really hard
> C) cry
> D) buy them a copy of Windows XP



I use DOS 1.0 on my old 286

And thanks for buying me a  copy of WinXP. Professional please


----------



## dave597

haha which do you prefer? a,b,c or d.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Very funny


----------



## hello45044

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> oh and by the way i love the option for 3.1 or DOS ^.....if anyone is still using DOS and 3.1 nowadays, i would have to:
> 
> A) smack them
> B) laugh really hard
> C) cry
> D) buy them a copy of Windows XP


HEY! I still use dos.  
But of course my my other computer has XP Pro on it.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Come on guys. They should be someone else using another OS than XP. Eh Praetor?


----------



## Praetor

> Come on guys. They should be someone else using another OS than XP. Eh Praetor?


You dont have AIX as an option.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Praetor said:
			
		

> You dont have AIX as an option.



AIX??? It exists? If I would have more options slots I would plot Xtree and XtreeGOLD, but AIX? Pleaze explain what does it do...

Read rules. I did over 12 illegal operation and an additional of 6 major ones


----------



## pc club guy

*Xp*

the best thing about it is the automatic installations from certains softwares, like plug ins, updates, and the patches...its just so fast and easy


----------



## Praetor

> the best thing about it is the automatic installations from certains softwares, like plug ins, updates, and the patches...its just so fast and easy


Assuming you *want* your OS doing stuff for you without your explicit permission


----------



## Travo925

Pyotr said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't use a Mac if I got payed for it. They're awful.



!!!, just an opinion I guess, but I think macs are a whole lot better than Windows. I use XP pro for gaming, but that is all, Macs RULE!....


----------



## SlothX311

PC Technology INC. said:
			
		

> I use DOS 1.0 on my old 286
> 
> And thanks for buying me a  copy of WinXP. Professional please



sure ill get right on "buying" you a copy of windows xp pro....lol IM me and ill "mail" it to you


----------



## Steve

*Linux*

Fedora Core 3 Linux 

I did select linux on the poll...
however, i must admit i'm mostly a WinD'oh!s user and a Linux n00b, but i'm trying to ditch MS.

Fedora Core 3 is pretty good, no driver issues, easy install.


----------



## Blue

right now I've got one pc running windows xp and an older p4 2.4ghz machine running the latest flavor of Suse linux which I changed just recently from Mandrake. My fiance insists on windows and has windows xp pro installed both on her desktop and on her laptop although I beg her to let me instal Suse on the laptop she wont crumble ;-).


----------



## Amma Wario

Blue said:
			
		

> right now I've got one pc running windows xp and an older p4 2.4ghz machine running the latest flavor of Suse linux which I changed just recently from Mandrake. My fiance insists on windows and has windows xp pro installed both on her desktop and on her laptop although I beg her to let me instal Suse on the laptop she wont crumble ;-).



Did you gave the other one that had been part of a fire to your nephew?


----------



## Cromewell

> Fedora Core 3 is pretty good, no driver issues, easy install.


 Yeah? I've had no end of issues with Fedora.  It wont even login to command line only properly.  All I do now is turn it on and let it sit at the login screen and I telnet in and use command line to remote admin (which works, but its a pain).


----------



## Steve

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Yeah? I've had no end of issues with Fedora. It wont even login to command line only properly. All I do now is turn it on and let it sit at the login screen and I telnet in and use command line to remote admin (which works, but its a pain).



I never said Fedora was perfect, i'm not sure what version of Fedora you use, but I had alot of problems w/ Fedora Core 2, but Fedora 3 is okay. (i'm not saying it's the best) I used to use Mandrake, seems to have alot of Driver issues.


----------



## Lorand

Travo925 said:
			
		

> !!!, just an opinion I guess, but I think macs are a whole lot better than Windows. I use XP pro for gaming, but that is all, Macs RULE!....


Ok, if you're a Mac fan, then please tell me what is the keyboard shortcut for switching between open documents in an application (i.e. what Ctrl+Tab does in Windows). I really need this when working on Macs: using the mouse to switch between the documents slows me down badly...


----------



## Cromewell

> but Fedora 3 is okay.


 I'm running Fedora 3, I fixed the video driver problem last night.  Had to do some manual driver 'enhancements' .  I know what you mean about not saying it's perfect, no OS is.  Any of them, when they work, work great but when they have problems they like to have realy big problems


----------



## xdstudios

I go with Windows XP, I really like linux, but it doesn't support all the software that I need for my job.


----------



## Imaruki

I use Windows XP Pro only for things that require Windows (Like gaming).  Anything else gets thrown onto my Linux machine.  I use Mandrake 10.1 on it.  I also have another machine that's got a 733 in it and I have MenuetOS running on it.....just because I can.


----------



## magicman

I'm running XP primarily, but once I've got drivers installed I'm gonna switch to my copy of Longhorn build 4074. I also run Windows x64 every now and again. Both are good but slightly "buggy".


----------



## Imaruki

magicman said:
			
		

> I'm running XP primarily, but once I've got drivers installed I'm gonna switch to my copy of Longhorn build 4074. I also run Windows x64 every now and again. Both are good but slightly "buggy".


I heard a lot of problems about x64 and Longhorn already.


----------



## magicman

> I heard a lot of problems about x64 and Longhorn already.


You could say that...


----------



## Imaruki

magicman said:
			
		

> You could say that...


I really hate that there's hardly any drivers for my kind of hardware.....that kinda pisses me off.  Why can't the higher end computers test that kind of software too without downgrading?


----------



## ZER0X

2K all the way


----------



## irsmart

I like windows ME, but I agree that windows XP is better. Why is mac so bad??? i think they are good. Have you seen their mouses, minimacs, monitore, keybords, etc...


----------



## mgoldb2

irsmart said:
			
		

> I like windows ME



    

From my experience and from what 99% of people I have talked to that ever used that OS is it is the wrost programed OS ever created.  It like microsoft slaped it togeather and spent a total of 1 micro secound testing it for bugs.

you are truly the first person that I have ever heard say anything good about it.


----------



## Lorand

irsmart said:
			
		

> Why is mac so bad??? i think they are good. Have you seen their mouses, minimacs, monitore, keybords, etc...


Have you tried to work on them? Try it, then you'll love the ugly but ergonomic PC components...


----------

